# Strep throat, sooo miserable.



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 10, 2009)

About over two weeks ago on a Monday night I started feeling a little tingle and itch in the back of my throat but didn't really think much of it. The next morning I woke up with a throat that was a bit sore and later on that day I ended up getting a slight fever with chills throughout my body. My family and I just thought it was a combination of me being out in the cold the day before and that I had caught a cold and that the sore throat was from me eating junk food (I've noticed that over a long period if I eat tons of spicy, fatty, fried foods I can develop a sore throat). But after two days the pain in my throat just got increasingly worse. I can be quite prone to sinus infections that affect my tonsils and throat (to the point where they swell and I can't even swallow my own spit without cringing in pain) and thought that this was just another one I was getting. My mom asked if I had wanted to go see a doctor that morning and I decided not to because I wanted to see if it would start going away by itself in a few days. Plus I'm on birth control and really didn't want antibiotics if I don't HAVE to take them to affect it. I usually experience soreness in my boobs and breakthrough bleeding while taking antibiotics since I've been on birth control so I didn't want to deal with all of that again. So I just decided I'd take some herbal supplements and some vitamin C and some Allegra in case the cold was actually my allergies acting up. 

But later that night around almost 9 PM, the pain got SOOO horrible bad. I walked up to my mom and just started crying because of how bad it was. My dad came home from work and took me to the hospital. There I was soo dizzy and like delirious and out of it. After waiting for an hour for a throat culture to come back they told me I had strep. I was going to have to take Penicillin 500 mg 3 times a day for 10 days. I was surprised, I had never to the best of my knowledge had strep before in my life. Just really bad sinus infections thats all. 

I was almost finished taking the Pencillin (8 days into the course of Penicillin) and still not feeling normal. I felt a bit better but not normal. From my experience with antibiotics I start feeling A LOT better after 3 4 days of treatment and this wasn't how it was in this case. It was the weekend and I have no way of getting to my PCP and decided to just go to the Take Care Clinic inside of Walgreens by my house. They seen me and said that the strep test was negative but said that the Penicillin could be masking the bacteria. They went ahead and treated me with Keflex (Cephalexin) 500 mg twice a day, every 12 hours. Now it's been 4 1/2 days since I've been on it and I feel the same seriously. I don't really know what to expect with strep, never had it before this. I know that since this is a very common illness, I was wondering what were your experiences with it and what to expect with it? Like when do you usually start feeling better? Is there anything that you do to help with the pain? It still hurts like a bitch and I think the pain may of gotten worse today.


----------



## jasmine610 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had something like this a few years ago. It started with a bad fever, like 105 degrees. I had the worst sore throat I've ever had, and I am really prone to getting strep. I went to the doctor and they gave me penicillin also, and I took it til it was gone and felt the same. My doctor gave me a call and said that I didn't have strep but to go to the hospital immediately because I could have menengitis or mono. That scared the crap out of me. I got to the hospital and they checked me out and apparently I had gotten some throat virus. So basically virus= no cure. I just had to wait until it went away itself. But I was really low on fluids in my body and potassium so they gave an iv of fluid and a cup of something to help with the potassium. Then they gave me a prescription for Vicodin and sent me home. And in a few days I was feeling fine.

You need to go to the doctor again, tell him he needs to look further into it because the antibiotics didn't help. I hope you feel better soon. Sore throats are pretty much the worst.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasmine610* 

 
_I had something like this a few years ago. It started with a bad fever, like 105 degrees. I had the worst sore throat I've ever had, and I am really prone to getting strep. I went to the doctor and they gave me penicillin also, and I took it til it was gone and felt the same. My doctor gave me a call and said that I didn't have strep but to go to the hospital immediately because I could have menengitis or mono. That scared the crap out of me. I got to the hospital and they checked me out and apparently I had gotten some throat virus. So basically virus= no cure. I just had to wait until it went away itself. But I was really low on fluids in my body and potassium so they gave an iv of fluid and a cup of something to help with the potassium. Then they gave me a prescription for Vicodin and sent me home. And in a few days I was feeling fine.

You need to go to the doctor again, tell him he needs to look further into it because the antibiotics didn't help. I hope you feel better soon. Sore throats are pretty much the worst._

 
The fever I had only lasted for one day and it was a very low one. I wasn't BURNING up or anything just very warm and getting that dizzy feeling you get when you have a fever. After that day, I haven't had a fever since. 

Is there anyway for a rapid strep test to give a positive result even though it was really negative? I'm guessing that's what they did since it took only like an hour to get results. 

I've been thinking about running out to the hopsital again, my doctors office doesn't have a lab or anything really. I seriously rather have a bad ass flu and be a gross congested, runny nosed mess than this shit seriously! Ahh, the pain just keeps aggravating me, I can't even count how many times I've freaked out on people over little situations cause of the pain.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

I finally went to the doctor for a follow up. 

He told me that considering how I've done two rounds of two different antibiotics I should be cleared of the infection. He did another rapid strep test which came back negative again. He gave me a prescription for a numbing mouth rinse to help with the discomfort in my throat. But I was told that the pain is most likely due to the irritation and swelling that hasn't completely gone down from when I had strep. If he doesn't go away within the next week, I'll have to go back and see him again =[


----------



## Septemba (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh 4bidden, that just sounds horrific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I so hope you feel better soon and it's all cleared up, big hugs!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Oh 4bidden, that just sounds horrific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so hope you feel better soon and it's all cleared up, big hugs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, you are too sweet hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping to be able to run out tomorrow and pick up the numbing mouth rinse from the pharmacy. I want some relief finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also hope that I didn't pass it on to anyone else besides this one person ( I was unaware that I could of possibly had strep at the time when we hung out) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It sucks and I don't want anyone else having to deal with this crap lol.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

I am _really_ sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  I had a throat infection like yours once and it required penicillin too.  I hope you feel much better soon.  Take it easy for the time being.

As well as a mouth rinse you may be able to get a numbing spray which will get a little closer to the sore area.  Ask at the pharmacy - good luck!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I am really sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  I had a throat infection like yours once and it required penicillin too.  I hope you feel much better soon.  Take it easy for the time being.

As well as a mouth rinse you may be able to get a numbing spray which will get a little closer to the sore area.  Ask at the pharmacy - good luck!_

 
Thanks for the idea! I remember seeing a commercial for a numbing spray throat a while back. I would love some right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will definitely ask the pharmacist tomorrow, I swear I'm there so often to pick up prescriptions for my family and I, that they must know me really well by now lol.



Another question I had, does anyone know if the body is able to clear a strep throat infection by itself without the use of antibiotics?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

The human body has an amazing immune system so if can normally clear strep infections but sometimes they get a bit too much and it needs a bit of help to fix things more quickly.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_The human body has an amazing immune system so if can normally clear strep infections but sometimes they get a bit too much and it needs a bit of help to fix things more quickly._

 
Considering the person who had caught strep from me is pretty healthy in general, he should be okay. Haven't spoken to him about how he's been feeling though lately. He did mention that he was feeling a bit better than he did before last time I checked up on him. I just don't want this turning into some kind of strep-fest lol.

But I had been truly worried more like scared to spread it to my parents because both of them aren't in the best shape. My mom was scheduled for a liver biopsy last week but had to cancel cause she started getting some cold symptoms and no one wanted to take any chances. She insists it's not strep though, which I hope it isn't.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had strep like that. It is actually itself called rapid strep. I had it for 2 months. I can't remember the antibiotic they gave me for it. But it was really strong. They actually started testing me for leukemia because all of my lymph nodes were swollen. And to top it off NONE of my strep tests came back positive.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica0984* 

 
_I've had strep like that. It is actually itself called rapid strep. I had it for 2 months. I can't remember the antibiotic they gave me for it. But it was really strong. They actually started testing me for leukemia because all of my lymph nodes were swollen. And to top it off NONE of my strep tests came back positive._

 
Wow, that's scary! I'm pretty sure and hopefully I am strep free as of now. I still have some swelling and irritation in my throat but that could be from my allergies (I'm allergic to shellfish, and yep I decided to eat shrimp the other day). It actually feels much better as of today. And that's considering my diet which has been nothing but junk, fatty, and really acidic foods. 

No one in my household seems to have gotten strep either. *knock on wood* 

The guy who I gave strep to, told me that his symptoms which were the same that I had experienced went away after like 2 days and he just got better and better after that. And he wasn't on any antibiotics either. But me on the other hand went through 2 rounds of antibiotics and still felt like crap. I wonder why eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I look into my throat I see that the tonsil on my right side looks A LOT bigger than the left one. This is even if everything is fine and I'm not sick. It just stayed like that after having a nasty sinus infection a year back.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 26, 2009)

I am glad that you are starting to feel a bit better.  I had strep throat that lasted for almost three weeks.  I had to take two rounds of antibiotics as well.  It it the most terrible pain ever.  You'll be all better before you know it!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

So glad you're feeling better, 4bidden! I hope it's gone for good.


----------



## kittykit (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to hear you're feeling better now. Hope it goes away very soon.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_So glad you're feeling better, 4bidden! I hope it's gone for good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Glad to hear you're feeling better now. Hope it goes away very soon._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am glad that you are starting to feel a bit better. I had strep throat that lasted for almost three weeks. I had to take two rounds of antibiotics as well. It it the most terrible pain ever. You'll be all better before you know it!_

 
Thanks ladies! I really hope this is the last of the strep issue, and that I WILL NEVER EVER get it again! 

It has been the most annoying sickness that I've had to deal with since I had chickenpox at age 7! And yeah it is horribly painful, enough to change someones mood. I was just so aggravated and angry all the time and just didn't want to deal with anyone and may of been a bit snappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What's worse what that there wasn't anything I could do much for the pain either, just extra minty cough drops. Although the doctors recommended either Tylenol or ibuprofen to take for the pain, I didn't want to end up "masking" the strep symptoms in case anything started getting worse. It's kind of weird how all the doctors I had seen gave me the assumption that I would feel 80% better at least within 3-4 days of antibiotics which is what usually happens whenever I get any kind of infection mainly in the throat/tonsil area. But I just felt like crap even towards the end of treatment with both antibiotics. I would explain to them that I never had strep before and have no clue what to expect other than what the internet has told me (which isn't always such a great place to go to for medical answers) and I wish they would of informed me a bit more on everything. Lol, that's my doctor rant too I guess.


----------



## french chelsea (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad you feel better. Hopefully it's cleared up now.

You mentioned taking antibiotics for throat infections in the past. Do you think it's possible you've kind of become immune to them then. If that's the case then it would have just been getting worse despite the antibiotics. That could explain why you got it so bad but the guy you passed it onto started to improve right after starting them.

This definitely happens alot. It's the reason some doctors are reluctant to use antibiotics unless it's absolutely necessary because the patient end up building up an immunity to them and they are less effective. Which is bad news if ever they developed a really serious infection like pneumonia for example.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 27, 2009)

^^

Totally, thats why it is very important to follow the directions on your prescription/antibiotics and finish the bottle even when your feeling better.. The bacteria in your body develops an immunity to antibiotics, but since she took Penicillin and Cephalexin(a very strong antibiotic), she could of had a viral and a bacterial infection.. thats what me thinks.. also stress and lack of sleep can prolong sickness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But also if you ever have illnesses such as pneumonia or tuberculosis, you could have contracted a very drug resistant strain of the bacteria from another person, even if you havent taken a single antibiotic in your life the bacteria could be immune.. and its almost uncurable, just remember the bacteria develops an immunity not the body

i hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *french chelsea* 

 
_Glad you feel better. Hopefully it's cleared up now.

You mentioned taking antibiotics for throat infections in the past. Do you think it's possible you've kind of become immune to them then. If that's the case then it would have just been getting worse despite the antibiotics. That could explain why you got it so bad but the guy you passed it onto started to improve right after starting them.

This definitely happens alot. It's the reason some doctors are reluctant to use antibiotics unless it's absolutely necessary because the patient end up building up an immunity to them and they are less effective. Which is bad news if ever they developed a really serious infection like pneumonia for example._

 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_^^

Totally, thats why it is very important to follow the directions on your prescription/antibiotics and finish the bottle even when your feeling better.. The bacteria in your body develops an immunity to antibiotics, but since she took Penicillin and Cephalexin(a very strong antibiotic), she could of had a viral and a bacterial infection.. thats what me thinks.. also stress and lack of sleep can prolong sickness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But also if you ever have illnesses such as pneumonia or tuberculosis, you could have contracted a very drug resistant strain of the bacteria from another person, even if you havent taken a single antibiotic in your life the bacteria could be immune.. and its almost uncurable, just remember the bacteria develops an immunity not the body

i hope you feel better soon!!_

 

I'm getting more and more reluctant to take antibiotics these days unless it's absolutely necessary like in this case with strep. The whole super bug thing is just alarming. Several school districts around where I live had a big MRSA outbreak last year and everyone was very paranoid cause of it. I had been told that Penicillin even though I was prescribed it the first time, that it isn't all that effective today against strep. But Cephalosporins sp? are now the more preferred course of treatment cause they're 3 times more effective. 

I've had over the years a lot of problems with my throat and tonsils when it comes to infections. I'll get a sinus infection where my tonsils will swell up practically every year during fall or winter. For the most part I always have to take an antibiotic (usually something broad spectrum like augmentin) everytime I get an infection there because it just won't go away on it's own. The last time I tried letting it go I had a fever for 5 days that wouldn't get any better and the swelling just got worse each day. Another time I was first given the Z-Pack and started to feel better very slowly after I was done taking the medication but a few laters the infection came back with a vengence so I had to take another round of meds. They gave me augmentin after that. I start to get scared everytime this time of year starts rolling in. I hate having to be loaded up on antibiotics. 

Not sure if there is any medical relevance but I've noticed that practically everytime I got sick it was right after I had been eating a ton of hot and spicy foods. It's almost like they may of have irritated my throat and tonsils and then an infection started setting in? It's weird.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it is possible that the hot spicy foods possibly irritated and or burned your tonsils a little causing an entry way for bacteria to settle in. I am also really worried about having to take antibotics when they really aren't necessary. Well make that any medicine. I don't want to get super immune to drugs when one day I might REALLY need them. On a brighter note I am glad that you are feeling better!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey girl! Glad you are feeling a little better! I've had issues with strep throat plenty in my life and there was a time when I was a freshman in high school that I developed something similar to what you are going through. I was actually studying for final exams that year and had like 3 exams left to take. I started with the scratchy, itchy throat and fever and by Monday morning, was so miserable and barely able to swallow that I had to miss school. The doctor informed us it was strep and that I had to stay out of school. Well, Mom had to call the school and thankfully, I was exempted from my last few exams b/c I already had A's in the classes. About a week later, I went back in for a follow up and STILL had strep, even though I had been given the same antibiotic regimen you were given. 2 weeks after THAT, I STILL had it. No pain anymore thankfully but I still had to sit of out things so I didn't infect anyone. It was such a miserable time. Finally after a whole MONTH of having strep and taking antibiotics, I beat it.

I am now 29 and just this past Christmas I had my tonsils taken out. I think it's possible that if you talk to your doctor about getting them taken out, most of that throat/allergy stuff you suffer with will stop. I went originally b/c I had a cyst on one of my tonsils and my doctor recommended I get them taken out. He said I would notice significantly less to almost no sore throat pain after I had them out and should also have less problems with my sinuses b/c once the tonsils are gone, the phlegm has no where to "hide" and cause infection. I went and had it done and so far, I've had no problems. Now, don't get me wrong, having that surgery was not the best time of my life. They say the older you are, the worse the aftermath of the surgery is. So, if you do end up doing it, just know that it takes between 1-3 weeks to recuperate from it. It took me almost 2 weeks. I was on liquid Lortab every 4 hrs for the pain and after the 2nd day or so, the Lortab was not lasting every 4 hrs so the doctor told me it was ok to take it every 3 hrs instead. After the 4th or 5th day I couldn't stomach the Lortab anymore b/c of the sickly sweet smell and taste. By that time I was ok with taking Tylenol gel caps and it helped alot. I also had alot of ear pain and had to get numbing ear drops. But don't let that scare you if you do end up getting your tonsils out b/c some people have no problems! I think it would definitely be something to think about b/c in the long run, most of those throat issues you have should be done. Hope that helps some!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica0984* 

 
_I think it is possible that the hot spicy foods possibly irritated and or burned your tonsils a little causing an entry way for bacteria to settle in. I am also really worried about having to take antibotics when they really aren't necessary. Well make that any medicine. I don't want to get super immune to drugs when one day I might REALLY need them. On a brighter note I am glad that you are feeling better!_

 
My mom use to always blame my throat/tonsil problems on hot spicy foods and I use to always think she was crazy and didn't know what she was talking about. I guess it is possible though? It sucks though cause I LOVE spicy foods and I use to douse my school lunches on a daily basis with packets of hot sauce. I guess no more of that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think it's the same way with my little brother too. He's actually came down with a fever just a few days ago...and has a sore throat....ugh. Better not be strep! Just can't take no more of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I hate taking antibiotics for any reason. But it is necessary sometimes so yeah I'm SOL. Not only does it mess with my birth control (After I started taking the Cephalexin I ended up getting my period which wasn't due until I took my Nuvaring out two weeks later) but some of them make me super sick on top of being sick already from some icky infection. Plus knowing that I am possibly contributing to the emergence of some crazy super bug isn't comforting either. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Hey girl! Glad you are feeling a little better! I've had issues with strep throat plenty in my life and there was a time when I was a freshman in high school that I developed something similar to what you are going through. I was actually studying for final exams that year and had like 3 exams left to take. I started with the scratchy, itchy throat and fever and by Monday morning, was so miserable and barely able to swallow that I had to miss school. The doctor informed us it was strep and that I had to stay out of school. Well, Mom had to call the school and thankfully, I was exempted from my last few exams b/c I already had A's in the classes. About a week later, I went back in for a follow up and STILL had strep, even though I had been given the same antibiotic regimen you were given. 2 weeks after THAT, I STILL had it. No pain anymore thankfully but I still had to sit of out things so I didn't infect anyone. It was such a miserable time. Finally after a whole MONTH of having strep and taking antibiotics, I beat it.

I am now 29 and just this past Christmas I had my tonsils taken out. I think it's possible that if you talk to your doctor about getting them taken out, most of that throat/allergy stuff you suffer with will stop. I went originally b/c I had a cyst on one of my tonsils and my doctor recommended I get them taken out. He said I would notice significantly less to almost no sore throat pain after I had them out and should also have less problems with my sinuses b/c once the tonsils are gone, the phlegm has no where to "hide" and cause infection. I went and had it done and so far, I've had no problems. Now, don't get me wrong, having that surgery was not the best time of my life. They say the older you are, the worse the aftermath of the surgery is. So, if you do end up doing it, just know that it takes between 1-3 weeks to recuperate from it. It took me almost 2 weeks. I was on liquid Lortab every 4 hrs for the pain and after the 2nd day or so, the Lortab was not lasting every 4 hrs so the doctor told me it was ok to take it every 3 hrs instead. After the 4th or 5th day I couldn't stomach the Lortab anymore b/c of the sickly sweet smell and taste. By that time I was ok with taking Tylenol gel caps and it helped alot. I also had alot of ear pain and had to get numbing ear drops. But don't let that scare you if you do end up getting your tonsils out b/c some people have no problems! I think it would definitely be something to think about b/c in the long run, most of those throat issues you have should be done. Hope that helps some!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I seriously hope my brother doesn't have strep. This has been the worst and longest bout of illness I've had in a long time. Not fun at all either. The worst part apart from the pain is knowing how contagious it is and how easy you can get treated for it and then catch it again right afterward. It affects EVERYONE around you, I had to like isolate myself during the first few days of treatment on antibiotics. 

I'm glad that you were exempt from your finals! Ugh it would of sucked to have to take them while having a fever and in pain. I'm hoping to get a job soon and I really can't afford to take any time off nor do I think an employer will be happy about it even if it is strep (they don't want it spreading to others at work but still..it doesn't look good on your attendence especially when you just started working there). 

I have considered about asking my doctor about having them removed before in the past. They've never mentioned any serious concern over my tonsils throughout the years though despite what I've gone through. I've heard that they aren't as willing to remove someone's tonsils as they were before. But if it is really really bad then they will consider it. Idk if I'm at that point yet, I've heard of people who got strep like 4 5 times consecutively! I usually have one infection that requires antibiotics every fall or winter each year. 

To be honest, I'm very hesistant over it or any surgery period. I have an abnormal fear of waking up after the procedure in agonizing pain and not being able to do anything about it. I know that they prescribe meds to manage the pain when your home but still I'm afraid. Tylenol and Ibuprofen have become less and less effective for me as I've taken them A LOT for headaches, period cramps, and lower back pain. I really wish I could be off any kind of meds for good (I'm currently taking Allegra everyday cause my house's air ducts need cleaned out BADLY and my dad just won't get around to it).


----------

